# Cons in Canada, ON



## Myress (Jul 24, 2018)

So, I am 14 and looking to go to a con but I don't know if there are any that happen within the southern area of Ontario. I'm asking because my parents obviously won't fly out with me to a bigger con but won't drive me too far away.


----------



## RomyFox (Aug 14, 2018)

the largest fur con in Canada is in Toronto Furnal Equinox – Toronto's Furry Convention 
when you are of age there is also HowlToronto (@HowlToronto) on Twitter , and Kerfluffle Furry Events (@furrykerfluffle) on Twitter


----------



## Myress (Aug 21, 2018)

RomyFox said:


> the largest fur con in Canada is in Toronto Furnal Equinox – Toronto's Furry Convention
> when you are of age there is also HowlToronto (@HowlToronto) on Twitter , and Kerfluffle Furry Events (@furrykerfluffle) on Twitter


Thanks. Much appreciated although I knew about Equinox already. Didn't know if there was anything closer available.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 30, 2019)

RomyFox said:


> the largest fur con in Canada is in Toronto Furnal Equinox – Toronto's Furry Convention
> when you are of age there is also HowlToronto (@HowlToronto) on Twitter , and Kerfluffle Furry Events (@furrykerfluffle) on Twitter


Same here thanks I didn't know where Canada's cons where


----------



## Vinfang (Feb 4, 2020)

floof 2020 is this Friday n Saturday somewhere nearby Pearson Airport. 
www.google.com: Floof!! 2020 RPG


----------



## Vinfang (Feb 4, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Same here thanks I didn't know where Canada's cons where


I would love to attend, but Friday rush hour traffic is too difficult to navigate all the way from Newmarket...


----------

